
Marijuana use and high school graduation: it’s complicated - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/09/18/marijuana-use-and-high-school-graduation-its-complicated/
======
alka0309
Marijuana should not find its way to schools at least.

~~~
kedean
The article isn't saying marijuana should be in schools, or that we shouldn't
keep it out of schools. It's saying that there is clearly not a correlation or
causation between marijuana usage and graduation rates. If someone is going to
try to keep it illegal, they need to be using legitimate arguments, not bad
statistics.

